
Zaha Hadid Google Doodle - caycep
https://www.google.com/culturalinstitute/beta/project/zaha-hadid-at-the-serpentine
======
rmason
Fun fact - Zaha Hadid only has two buildings in the US and one of them is the
Broad Art Museum in my hometown of East Lansing:

[https://broadmuseum.msu.edu/](https://broadmuseum.msu.edu/)

Here's some pictures of the building:

[https://www.google.com/search?site=&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1...](https://www.google.com/search?site=&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1280&bih=616&q=broad+art+museum+east+lansing&oq=broad+art+museum&gs_l=img.1.2.0l9j0i30k1.610.5778.0.9079.16.16.0.0.0.0.140.1723.2j14.16.0....0...1.1.64.img..0.16.1719.pvcMn8eLTu4)

